# Øydnavatn April 2013



## svena22

Hallo Zusammen ich plane in der letzten April Woche eine Woche nach Norwegen zu fahren. Nach langer Überlegung haben wir uns fürs Inland entschieden. Ferienhaus von Interchalet SOW 726, etwa 50 km von der Küste bei Mandal an einem See aus dem die Audna sprießt, dem Øydnavatn. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen See? Im Netz ist leider nichts zu finden. Die Audna ist ja für ihre Lachse bekannt, Ich denke aber nicht das in diesem See noch Lachse vorkommen, wahrscheinlich eher kleine Forellen und Barsche. 
Also: Weiß jemand mehr zu diesem Gewässer? Fischbestand?
Angelkarten? Gewässertipps in der Umgebung? #c

Vielen Dank und schöne grüße aus dem kalten Hamburg!|bla:


----------



## Stippe2013

*AW: Øydnavatn April 2013*

Hallo!
Wir planen ebenfalls unseren Urlaub in diesem Ferienhaus zu verbringen. Welche Erfahrungen hast Du mit dem Øydnavatn gesammelt? Wie sieht es mit dem Fischbestand aus?

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## FischFan

*AW: Øydnavatn April 2013*

Ist zwar schon ewig her das ich dort war, aber mit der Zeit verheilen die Wunden das ich schon wieder drüber schreiben kann.
Bei den "Vorfragern" wahrscheinlich noch nicht wieder der Fall :q:q
Also; angekommen am övre Oytnavatten und gleich Rute raus mit nem Spinner .. erster Wurf gleich Bachforelle, Bingo. Forellen haben wir jeden Tag ne Tüte voll gehabt. Allerdings Tüten in denen Tabak verkauft wird |bigeyes . Allen gut gemeinten Ratschlägen die untermaßigen Fische hätten releast werden müssen... weiß ich selbst. Nicht an diesem Gewässer, die werden nicht größer dort und die Einheimischen fangen sie mit Planerbordmontagen an denen sechs Fliegen gleichzeitig über die Oberfläche gezogen werden vom Boot aus.
Die Fische schmecken aber super und ne Kapitale hat etwa Heringsgröße :vik: 
Ander Fischarten im See Fehlanzeige, aber Lachs und Meerforelle im auslaufenden Fluß Audna. Selbst gesehen und dran gehabt aber nicht gelandet. Natur sehr schön und großfischfrei ..


----------



## svena22

*AW: Øydnavatn April 2013*

Sehr schöne Gegend dort, Angeltechnisch kann ich zu dieser Jahreszeit nichts sagen denn im April/Mai 2013 war der See zu 90 % mit einer dicken Eisschicht bedeckt.
Urlaub war trotzdem schön 
 War im Sommer nocheinmal dort, was den Fischbestand angeht kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.


----------

